# Listing of Cities/Towns



## SaugusPV (Aug 10, 2004)

Can anyone list, or know where to get a list, of the departments that aren't included in the civil service exam? (Run their own exam and control their hiring process)

I was talking to a Chelmsford LEO and he mentioned that might be better chance at hiring.

Thanks


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey now..........................

Try looking at the sticky note under the "civil service" section of this Board.
8)


----------



## SaugusPV (Aug 10, 2004)

That link didnt seem to work


----------

